# INPUT PLEASE!! 16w3d potty shot! BIG UPDATE first page!



## capegirl7

Hi ladies! So today I had my gender scan and the first hour the baby had it's hands and cord between legs. The legs were also crossed most the time. The tech kept saying I'm going to guess girl because I don't see any boy parts. She told me to go get lunch and come back. I came back and she saw these shots ( and more). She said she was 99.9% sure it was a boy. I left there excited, shocked, etc. But now I am doubting it. 
PLEASE tell me what you think! I need your lovely ladies help!!

UPDATE: I just had a gut feeling it wasn't a little boy. So I went in for a rescan and lo and behold I have a little GIRL! We are thrilled either way and to just know. Apparently that nub in the first pic was her toe! She did the same thing yesterday and it looked identical but then you saw the foot! So you have to be careful! But there is no mistaken that it is a little girlie! So now we have a sister for my daughter :) Her name will be Emery Elizabeth
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-09-07-16-40-11.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 72









Screenshot_2013-09-07-17-47-35.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Batman909

Looks like a boy to me


----------



## lucky_star

Defainty a boy!!


----------



## lucky_star

For sure boy parts!!


----------



## capegirl7

Thanks girls, making me feel better.


----------



## maybebaby3

Boy


----------



## capegirl7

Thanks! Do you think it could be swollen girl bits? I'm supposed to had a gender reveal party this afternoon and I'm nervous they were wrong!


----------



## Justagirlxx

I'd say definitely boy especially since he had his hands between his legs! :haha:

It looks to pronounced to be swollen girl bits, plus with girls you see three lines.


----------



## lesh07

Def boy. x


----------



## sunshine523

Most def a boy. I had 2 girls so far and neither looked like that


----------



## capegirl7

Aw thanks girls I feel better. I had someone tell me it looked like girly parts so made me doubt myself. It looks NOTHING like my dd scan. I can't imagine that changing into a girl


----------



## mumofone25

boy. congrats x


----------



## countrymom119

Definitely a boy!


----------



## capegirl7

I had someone tell me that they think the second picture looks like a girl nub and the first picture is ambiguous? Just throwing me off


----------



## mum2rugrats

They say boy parts look like a turtle and girl parts are like a hamburger I'm just searching for one of my boys potty shots to compare


----------



## mum2rugrats

this is my last sons potty shot at 16 weeks


----------



## capegirl7

So what do you think about mine??


----------



## mum2rugrats

I'm really in two minds about yours , it does look like your typical hamburger. Although saying that it may just be it wasn't a great shot of in between the legs, if the sonographer is that certain she must of seen boy parts xx


----------



## capegirl7

Ya I keep making myself mad. I go back Sept 20 but wanted to annouce today at a gender reveal. This looks NOTHING like my dd scan.


----------



## mum2rugrats

Have u tried posting on ingender, they have ultrasound experts on there so may be able to tell you better


----------



## lucky_star

Defiantly not girl swollen parts!!


----------



## MelliPaige

That's what my boy looks like :) congrats



Edit - now I'm worried about my boy, off to watch his video again....


----------



## pinklightbulb

First shot looks boy for sure, but second shot looks deceiving and suggests girl. I'd be inclined to go with the first shot that looks much more obvious, as the second could have been a bad angle.


----------



## capegirl7

Bump


----------



## lucky_star

That last post i posted was meant for another post!! Lol like I said before defiantly a boy


----------



## mum2rugrats

I had a feeling it was a girl sweetie, the first picture most definitely was hamburger, you must feel pretty shocked lol xx


----------



## capegirl7

I just knew it was a girl from day one so I never really accepted it was a boy. My gut just told me it was wrong lol


----------



## sunshine523

Wow! Well congrats and I'm sure you're relieved to finally know for sure. Which picture was her toe? That's too funny
Beautiful name!


----------



## mum2rugrats

bless you definite proof there that mums instinct is always right xx


----------



## pink dreamer

First shot def look like a little boy! Congratulations


----------



## Justagirlxx

OMG! Looking back at the pictures you can totally see that it is her toe omg that is hysterical! Definitely a story to tell for awhile lol. Congrats on your baby girl!


----------

